# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  What vid camera are folks using

## Happy

I m thinking of buying a vid cam for outdoor use . Waterproof drop ish proof with good zoom optical . Still photography also 
Have go pro but it's not quite what I'm after . What do folks use as good all rounder ? 
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## stug

I've got a Canon SX 50. Takes HD video and stills has a 50x optical lens and can do 2x digital zoom on top of that. Should be able to find one reasonably cheap as they now have the SX60 out with a 60x zoom. Not waterproof though.

----------


## GWH

> I've got a Canon SX 50. Takes HD video and stills has a 50x optical lens and can do 2x digital zoom on top of that. Should be able to find one reasonably cheap as they now have the SX60 out with a 60x zoom. Not waterproof though.


I just got one for $300. Nice bit of kit, its first outing will be Stewart island next week ;-)

----------


## brodster

I got a used Sony 60X from Cash Converters for about $100. Crummy optics at 60X but good value for money...

----------


## Maca49

Go Pro my man?

----------


## brodster

> Go Pro my man?


Read carefully :-) ...




> Have go pro but it's not quite what I'm after

----------


## rs200nz

@Dr. Watson  what was the camera you were using?  The videos you take where you zoom in are awesome.  Might be a good fit for @Happy

----------


## oneshot

DSLR cameras will take far superior video footage than any averaged price handi cam on the market, Canon EOS 600D is pretty good.

----------


## Happy

> DSLR cameras will take far superior video footage than any averaged price handi cam on the market, Canon EOS 600D is pretty good.



 Only problem is size weight and non waterproof or yes it would be perfect 

Cheers ..

----------


## brodster

You could look at a Sony or Panasonic system camera. I have Nex 5N, very compact and dSLR quality (same large sensor, good optics).

----------


## brodster

But they usually aren't ruggedised or waterproof. Some waterproof compact cameras from Canon etc will do decent video nowdays too (full HD with OK optics).

----------


## ChrisF

Wait for the new 2015 models to come out , as the trend is towards more mirrorless/weather/waterproof camera/lens .

----------


## EeeBees

> Only problem is size weight and non waterproof or yes it would be perfect


These factors are the only thing I could ever complain about my Fuji S5600 which is so outdated now...and all the rest of the faults are due to the incompetency of the operator!!!

----------


## Dr. Watson

> @Dr. Watson  what was the camera you were using?  The videos you take where you zoom in are awesome.  Might be a good fit for @Happy


Most of the older footage is using a Nikon 510 bout $400 these days

----------


## Woody

Happy. Take a look at the specs for Panasonic Lumix FT5. Also look at price spy for best deals. I bought one of these recently after considerable homework. It is waterproof, shockproof, takes several levels of still or video up to full HD quality, and many other features. Various sized SD cards available so not tapes to worry about.  Auto settings can be overridden manually if desired. Zoom is not fantastic but OK, both optical and digital multiplication. For an outdoorsman I reckon it is pretty neat. Mine cost me about $500 including extra battery, a very large SD card and case.

----------


## DanS

Sorry to jump on your post @Happy but I am too looking at purchasing a decent camera for filming a SI trip. What are people's thoughts on this ? PowerShot SX60 HS Canon New Zealand at $600 i didnt think it was too badly placed, just wondering what sort of distance I would be able to get out of it to still see an animal

Cheers

----------


## StrikerNZ

Approx 500 metres away on full optical zoom with an SX50 (so 50x zoom)

Second image is from the same spot, just ramped up into digital zoom, approx 200x I think. (video footage was slightly less grainy, photo was just taken freehand so a little shaky)


Can probably dig up a few more photos if you liked?

----------


## DanS

> Approx 500 metres away on full optical zoom with an SX50 (so 50x zoom)
> 
> Second image is from the same spot, just ramped up into digital zoom, approx 200x I think. (video footage was slightly less grainy, photo was just taken freehand so a little shaky)
> 
> 
> Can probably dig up a few more photos if you liked?


 @StrikerNZ thanks man thats awesome,

----------


## Looseunit

I'm using a fuji HS50 EXR , great zoom , i chose the manual zoom feature to save on batteries in Fiordland , My mates 60x will eat a battery every weekend with constant zoom and video work , i can go three weekends without changing battery.

----------

